# Dropped my laptop.



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I accidentally let my lap top slide of my counter onto the tile floor. Landed right on the corner. Luckily just a small dent and no damage, that would have been awful if that killed it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm on my 6th in 4 yrs. 3 my fault (one left on my roof, I noticed it out my rear view mirror hitting the ground. oopsie)(2 by coffee), one my dog's fault, the final one slipped out of my hand as I was trying to fake throw it, it went for a ride and was DOI (dead on impact).

I try to leave my laptop home now.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One time I accidentally slammed my vaio shut real hard in a online poker tourny when a guy sucked out hard on a hand.
It never booted up right after that.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Im not a poker guy. What does 'sucked out hard' mean? Is that like suckin the chrome off a ball hitch?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bryceraisanen said:


> Im not a poker guy. What does 'sucked out hard' mean? Is that like suckin the chrome off a ball hitch?


He got really lucky.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> One time I accidentally slammed my vaio shut real hard in a online poker tourny when a guy sucked out hard on a hand.
> It never booted up right after that.


That was you that i beat in that tourney! Man, that was a good hand wasn't it?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Back to the OP (gee, THAT'S something ya don't see on PT)

Dean, is it a "contractor grade" lappy?

I know there are a few that advertise you can beat the crap out of them - also combat lappies for the military.

What do you have?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> Back to the OP (gee, THAT'S something ya don't see on PT)
> 
> Dean, is it a "contractor grade" lappy?
> 
> ...


GETAC makes good ones. Not cheap though.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Back to the OP (gee, THAT'S something ya don't see on PT)
> 
> Dean, is it a "contractor grade" lappy?
> 
> ...


I do not want to bring out the haters, but it is a fruit product. Macbook Pro.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Im not a poker guy. What does 'sucked out hard' mean? Is that like suckin the chrome off a ball hitch?


http://pokerterms.com/suckout.html

Anyhoo, wonder if Otterbox makes laptop protection covers for this purpose? Personally, I'm paranoid enough I'd never take a laptop out of the house either way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I do not want to bring out the haters, but it is a fruit product. Macbook Pro.


No haters in this group, just personal preferences :thumbsup:

although, prolly a general consensus of a bad fruit product would be a LEMON :laughing: :lol: :clap:


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Reading the OP reminds me of the many reasons I switched everything over to cloud based computing.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Danahy said:


> Reading the OP reminds me of the many reasons I switched everything over to cloud based computing.


I never used to consider myself to be a tech caveman, but I've never bothered to look up what that phrase meant.

cloud com·put·ing
_noun_
noun: *cloud computing*; plural noun: *cloud computings*


the practice of using a network of remote servers hosted on the Internet to store, manage, and process data, rather than a local server or a personal computer. 







This also brings up the issue of backing up data just in case your hard drive does crash in one of these accidents. In case people weren't aware, you can get up to 15Gb of free online storage on Google Drive and larger amounts dropped in price significantly earlier this year. Don't procrastinate like I do, your hard drive will fail some day.


http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/13/google-drive-gets-a-big-price-drop-100gb-now-costs-1-99-a-month/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do store the QB main file and backup in the cloud. I also have all by business reciepts, spreadsheets, etc in the cloud now as well.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I never used to consider myself to be a tech caveman, but I've never bothered to look up what that phrase meant.
> 
> cloud com·put·ing
> _noun_
> ...



I'm not that techie myself. But in a nutshell i hated my last laptop. It was a fancy, i7 quad core thingus , ram out the ying yang, light weight. You drop it ur toast, get a virus ur pooched, gets stolen etc (which it did get stolen btw) felt like I had to constantly babysit the hardware for fear of losing the data and programs. What good is a backup disk or usb stick if ur house burns down blah blah blah. 

All my stuff is cloud based now. QB online, Evernote, FB, photos, banking, Dropbox, website. Which means I can access all my stuff from any machine, from anywhere. Tablets and smart phones in fancy rubber cases is all we have now, and I don't miss a thing. The tablet fits into my lunch bag if I have to bring it out. 

My laptop required this ridiculous looking man satchel to protect it and hold all the accessories and plugs and parts. Felt like a purse. Not a small discrete one, but like a big change of clothes and a 12 pack of bingo dabber carrying grocery getter. 

Sorry about being in a left field tangent at the moment, I don't even remember the OP topic lol. 

Point is/was. I hated my laptop.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

First laptop I ever sold was a Panasonic, 386sx, 40Mb hard drive, the size of a suitcase.

Actually they called them 'portable computers' back then, not laptops.

$17k.

That would have been back in 1990 or something?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

speaking of cloud based storage etc, with the prevalence of serious hacking at supposed secure entities (Target, Home Depot, IRS, DOD, White House, etc etc) is anyone a little fearful of having YOUR cloud account hacked ?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I figure there is more of a chance of a laptop breaking (based on past history) or it being stolen than a data breach where they want a small painting companies QB file. Since my hard drive is encrypted, I am assuming the QB file would also be encrypted in the cloud then as well?

I used to use QB back up service, but I figure that if someone wanted a bunch of company QB info specifically, they would target those servers.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

No Employee names, addresses , and/or SS#'s on your QB files ?

No bank account #'s ?

I have a small cloud account just for irrelevant files that I share with son Jake. I've gotten supper sensitive (paranoid) with all the stories I hear about fraud, ID theft, hacking, etc.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it is more likely that information would be found in other ways. A trojan or key logger on a computer from malware, etc.

If the computer connect to the internet, there is always some aspect of insecurity.

Like I said, a nobody painting company is not really what they are looking for. If they want that stuff, they are going to go after a QB server that hosts much more of that kind of data.

Use strong passwords. Do the best you can. 

Nothing is fail safe anymore.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Logically and hopefully you are correct. They are going after the massive databases not the individual cloud accounts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I do not want to bring out the haters, but it is a fruit product. Macbook Pro.


Apple's SMS (Sudden Motion Sensor) can be a life saver. At least it protects the hard drive. 

As an aside, it also keeps track of sudden acceleration/deceleration....


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gough said:


> Apple's SMS (Sudden Motion Sensor) can be a life saver. At least it protects the hard drive.
> 
> As an aside, it also keeps track of sudden acceleration/deceleration....


How does that protect it?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PRC said:


> How does that protect it?


It protects the hard drive itself, not the case or screen.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_Motion_Sensor


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Since getting a galaxy active it has taken a few falls of 6-7 feet and so far so good. They also claim it can be in 3 ft. of water for 30 minutes.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PRC said:


> Since getting a galaxy active it has taken a few falls of 6-7 feet and so far so good. They also claim it can be in 3 ft. of water for 30 minutes.


:thumbup: it seems worthwhile to go for a Milspec phone given the type of work we do.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't imagine not putting a tough case on a phone. I had one "tough" smart phone, but it was the stupidest smart phone ever. Worthless even for texting it was so bad.


----------

